# tail lights



## mikey gto (Jun 14, 2011)

Are 67 firebird tail lights the same as 67 gto ? Also is 50.00 a good price for a good set.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

No, they are not the same....Yes that is a good price. Eric


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

All I KNOW is that tail lights are IMPORTANT....
that's all most people get to see if a GTO, so make sure you have the RIGHT set and a GOOD set.

:rofl:


----------

